# Need Some suggestions on crown install



## cj49 (Aug 7, 2010)

Need some suggestions on crown project I am starting. First of all customer selected MDF crown, which I don't care for but here is where I could use some other ideas, the job is in a condo which has concrete ceilings with texture and of course metal framing, any ideas of a efficient and fast way to secure the crown at the ceiling ??. I hate MDF and havent had much luck in the past using any type of adhesive such as liquid nails. just to messy, I would appreciate any input Thanks for any ideas


----------



## mikebooth (Dec 12, 2009)

*mikebooth*

If your crown is large enough, you can put a 2 x 2 nailer around and then shoot the crown to that.:notworthy


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Concrete ceilings? Since you said the walls have metal studs I have to assume you do have drywall on the walls. So is the ceiling some sort of cement material that one can not nail into? 

If this is what I am picturing then I would say you must do a multi step crown....well at least a 2 step crown. Because you obviously can not shoot into metal studs either, here is what you do:

For the sake of easy explanation, lets use baseboard as your first step on the wall which you can screw in upside down, The screws will be placed high enough on the BB where the crown will cover them. These screws will go into the metal studs. Now you can place the crown molding on the BB and shoot your traditional 16g or 18g pin nails anyplace you wish. You don't really need to shoot up into the ceiling though it helps. 

If you need to shoot up also then use whatever other type of buildup molding makes a pretty design and make a L shaped backing. Lets just use 2 standard baseboards. Nail one to the other so you have lengths of L shaped peices. Then again just screw in the sides to the metal studs making sure these screws are higher then the bottom of the crown so the crown hides these screws. Now again you will be able to shoot the crown top or side....into the BB. 

Hope this was clear, I can't draw pics and scan them.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

mikebooth said:


> If your crown is large enough, you can put a 2 x 2 nailer around and then shoot the crown to that.:notworthy


I couldn't come up with a better answer.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Screw wedge shape blocks to the wall----------


Please don't ever post in such a childish manner---Mike--


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I would be worried about the MDF absorbing moisture from the concrete ceiling


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Making a jail cell look homie, for the homies, lol.....:laughing:


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

No way I would put MDF against any type of concrete. Get real wood and prime it all the way around. Rip 2x2's in half on the diagonal and screw the wedges to the corner of the ceiling and wall then shoot the crown to that. I do that all the time in churches.


----------



## Valuster (Jul 25, 2010)

Is the ceiling panned?
You might consider dropping the crown off the ceiling 6 inches or so (proportioned with wall height) and ripping a backer like has been recommended at the crown spring angle.
Definitely prime front and back.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

cj49 said:


> *Need some suggestions on crown project I am starting. First of all customer selected MDF crown, which I don't care for but here is where I could use some other ideas, the job is in a condo which has concrete ceilings with texture and of course metal framing, any ideas of a efficient and fast way to secure the crown at the ceiling ??. I hate MDF and havent had much luck in the past using any type of adhesive such as liquid nails. just to messy, I would appreciate any input Thanks for any ideas*





CookeCarpentry said:


> Whoa, easy killer!
> 
> Why are you yelling (_and emphasizing it_) at us?





mikeswoods said:


> Screw wedge shape blocks to the wall----------
> 
> 
> Please don't ever post in such a childish manner---Mike--


*Add another dimension. 
Use a 1x4 or 1x6 and 3/8" round over one edge,
shoot it to the ceiling so you have a 3/4" reveal 
above the crown moulding. 
Nail away, caulk and paint. 
:thumbsup:​*


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

skyhook said:


> *Add another dimension.
> Use a 1x4 or 1x6 and 3/8" round over one edge,
> shoot it to the ceiling so you have a 3/4" reveal
> above the crown moulding.
> ...


uhm........what? You are asking him to shoot it to the concrete? Why would he want to do that?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

LEVELBEST said:


> uhm........what? You are asking him to shoot it to the concrete? Why would he want to do that?


Not literaly. Without seeing it, I would figure my holeshooter and some plastic wall anchors, predrill the 1x4 and maybe some polyseamseal.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

skyhook said:


> Not literaly. Without seeing it, I would figure my holeshooter and some plastic wall anchors, predrill the 1x4 and maybe some polyseamseal.


Disturbing the concrete ceiling is a bad idea.
Most of the ceilings I have seen have a thin skim coat. Any penetration would cause cracks that would end up causing the skim coat to fall


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

festerized said:


> Disturbing the concrete ceiling is a bad idea.
> Most of the ceilings I have seen have a thin skim coat. Any penetration would cause cracks that would end up causing the skim coat to fall





skyhook said:


> Without seeing it,


Without seeing it........


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

The building on the left is older than the building on the right. To the naked eye they look the same, but they’re not.
Both buildings have a prefabricated concrete floor/ceiling with the exception of the building on the right. For whatever reason the contractor skim coated the ceiling.
We had problems with running the metal track in the ceiling of the building on the right. As we shot the pins, plaster would crack and in some spots started to fall. 
So yes without seeing it………………….


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

.......And checking for radiant heat wires.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

do you really need work that bad? my vote walk away.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

mirror mastic would work it if you cut some 1x2 to hold it up overnight. Who ever takes it down will have issues to deal with. :laughing:


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

On a concrete buildings with light gauge metal framing there is usually sliptrack at the top, it allows the framing to move a bit with the concrete. If this is the case you may want to try and persuade the ho to let you install the crown a little lower on the wall.


----------



## cj49 (Aug 7, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Screw wedge shape blocks to the wall----------
> 
> 
> Please don't ever post in such a childish manner---Mike--


 

What are you talking about posting in a childish manner??
All I wanted was some other ideas to make this install turn out well, and I got some good suggestions which is appreciated.


----------

